# Girlfriends Diet



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello UK-M

Im trying to make up a weightloss diet for the mrs that she can stick to thought I would run it by here before I ruin her life lol

ok so she is

24 Years Old

5'2

133LBS

she thinks her BF is at 29% but im unsure on that

*Breakfast*

60G Oatibix Flakes

1 Protein Shake

*Snack*

100G Green Grapes

*Lunch*

1 Wholemeal Wrap

Sainsburys Cooked Sweet Chilli Chicken (Whole Packet)

*Dinner*

200G Lean Mince

50ML Gravy

80G Frozen Veg

300G Potatoes

*1 Protein Shake After Gym*

Works out around:

*1280*Calories

*140* Grams protein

*115* Grams Carbs

*27*Grams Fat

How does that sound?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

3gram of potatoes?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> 3gram of potatoes?


300***

LOL

Edited


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

good luck mate, mine lives off supernoodles and pasta n sauce and theres not a thing i can do to change that.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> good luck mate, mine lives off supernoodles and pasta n sauce and theres not a thing i can do to change that.


That cant be healthy lol She asked me to make her up a diet and i have the first thing she said was she felt like crying reading it lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> That cant be healthy lol She asked me to make her up a diet and i have the first thing she said was she felt like crying reading it lol


she'll realise when she gets older and has an ass like her mums.

hope to god mother in law doesn't come across this.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I would cry also to be fair :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

BettySwallocks said:


> she'll realise when she gets older and has an ass like her mums.
> 
> hope to god mother in law doesn't come across this.


Haha If i see your avi changing in the near future i will know why mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tbh mate iv no idea when it comes to female diets, my mrs wants me to do her 1....but she doesnt like anything lol.

m1- 2whole eggs 1 slice burgen

m2 - handfull cashews, 1 scoop whey

m3 - 1 can tuna, 1 whole wheat pita (salad & little mayo)

m4 - 250g chicken, 1 jacket spud

m5 - tub of quark

(+ 1 scoop of whey PWO)

this comes to (without the PWO whey)

cals - 1534 (maybe a bit much lol)

carbs - 116g

protein - 191g

fats- 34g


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

To many carbs IMO


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbh mate iv no idea when it comes to female diets, my mrs wants me to do her 1....but she doesnt like anything lol.
> 
> m1- 2whole eggs 1 slice burgen
> 
> ...


Same she also said 'Protein shakes BOAK' lol fussy cnut


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Why does everyone think woman's diets should be different to men's??

Fella had his diet written up by his PT and I pretty much follow that apart from the lunch time meal cos am normally running around like a nutter


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Maybe some of the female members could post up an example day?

I find it easy to sort my own diet, as I eat what I need to so taste and enjoyment are usually a second consideration. I'm quite happy with that. My gf on the other hand, is not fine with that, and I can't blame her, I'm a pretty boring [email protected] when it comes to food lol.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Morning

30g oats and whey

Mid morning 150g chicken

Dinner brown rice chicken or salad and tuna sandwhich

Mid afternoon shake (after gym)

Hand full of nuts

Tea- veg chicken or beef

Bed time shake or quark


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I run my mrs diets on and off season. ATM she is prepping for bikini and running keto but i will reintroducing carbs in the next couple of weeks as this sunday will see her 3 weeks out. Off the top of my head her diet looked something like this before we changed up to keto.

meal 1 - 1.5 scoops whey, 30g mixed nuts

meal 2 - 150g chicken, 4 rice cakes, salad

meal 3 - 150g chicken, 4 rice cakes, salad

meal 4 (pre workout) - 1.5 scoops whey, 40g oats

meal 5 (PWO) - 1.5 scoops whey, 60g coco pops

meal 6 - 5 whole eggs

That all slowly came down though.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> I run my mrs diets on and off season. ATM she is prepping for bikini and running keto but i will reintroducing carbs in the next couple of weeks as this sunday will see her 3 weeks out. Off the top of my head her diet looked something like this before we changed up to keto.
> 
> meal 1 - 1.5 scoops whey, 30g mixed nuts
> 
> ...


Coco pops Nice!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Coco pops Nice!


Her food didn't change for 6 weeks from that and she dropped about 14lbs in that time, then we started reducing carbs into less meals, pre and post, but she still had the same amount and then added fats into the meals that carbs were removed from.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Cookie-raider said:


> Why does everyone think woman's diets should be different to men's??
> 
> Fella had his diet written up by his PT and I pretty much follow that apart from the lunch time meal cos am normally running around like a nutter


x2

my gf used to do weight watchers and eat mainly hi carbs, low fat and low protein.

now she eats pretty much what i eat (albeit smaller portions) and feels 100x better for it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> Her food didn't change for 6 weeks from that and she dropped about 14lbs in that time, then we started reducing carbs into less meals, pre and post, but she still had the same amount and then added fats into the meals that carbs were removed from.


14lbs thats really good! I think my mrs would be over the moon with that in 6 weeks

Her goals are just pure fatloss and if I tell her this I think she will actually go for it and try harder knowing it worked for someone else thanks for the input mate!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> Her food didn't change for 6 weeks from that and she dropped about 14lbs in that time, then we started reducing carbs into less meals, pre and post, but she still had the same amount and then added fats into the meals that carbs were removed from.


I worked out her maintenance is about 1800 so that diet would be to much for her to drop weight but 1300 seems very low she will be constantly hungry


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> I worked out her maintenance is about 1800 so that diet would be to much for her to drop weight but 1300 seems very low she will be constantly hungry


If 1800 is maintenance, then 1300 would be about a pound a week loss. (3500 cals deficit). If she exercises then cals could be higher and still lose the weight at this rate.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> I worked out her maintenance is about 1800 so that diet would be to much for her to drop weight but 1300 seems very low she will be constantly hungry


I am raking in over 2000 cal most days and still losing bf!!


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

My wife has asked me the same, I have pretty told her to eat what I eat but obviously smaller portions...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> I am raking in over 2000 cal most days and still losing bf!!


Whats your maintenance cals?


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Whats your maintenance cals?


1800

Still eat shiiiiit loads and mange to loose so am not complaining


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> If 1800 is maintenance, then 1300 would be about a pound a week loss. (3500 cals deficit). If she exercises then cals could be higher and still lose the weight at this rate.


So maybe take in another 200 then?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> 1800
> 
> Still eat shiiiiit loads and mange to loose so am not complaining


Your one of those lucky ones lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I personally would always have someone start out at maintenance, probably 200cals'ish more 2bh. With training and a bit of cardio your soon going to be in a deficit and 2bh, calories mean f*** all. It's about timings and food types IMO.

For the record she's only been doing crossfit this prep and for the first 6 weeks was doing 20mins cardio a day too. So nothing drastic at all.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is my mrs so far this prep....12weeks later and 22lbs down. She's only dropped about 2lbs in the last 4 weeks but she's getting tighter by the day and has definitely grown. It's all about timings with food!



I must add, this pic was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I ALSO should add...LOL

I haven't worked out calories for anyone in AGES!!!! I wouldn't have a clue what mine are atm or what hers have been all prep.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I ALSO should add...LOL

I haven't worked out calories for anyone in AGES!!!! I wouldn't have a clue what mine are atm or what hers have been all prep.


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Well these are my 3 in 8 weeks sorry about the quality of the pics










5 week ago










2weeks ago










So prob even a bit better now but def still dropping


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL hard to tell on the side but deffo looked to have tightened up. Good work.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Jacko89 said:


> This is my mrs so far this prep....12weeks later and 22lbs down. She's only dropped about 2lbs in the last 4 weeks but she's getting tighter by the day and has definitely grown. It's all about timings with food!
> 
> View attachment 116264
> 
> ...


Thats quite a change in her mate! And thats been from eating over her maintenance? Ive always been told on here its all about cals so im getting confused a bit now lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> Well these are my 3 in 8 weeks sorry about the quality of the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defo a change between the first and last cant really tell on the side one either you need to improve on your camera skills cookie lol


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Defo a change between the first and last cant really tell on the side one either you need to improve on your camera skills cookie lol


Lol I do not have any bigger mirrors lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol I do not have any bigger mirrors lol


Think you need to get some fullsize mirrors to treat UK-M with more photos :whistling:


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Think you need to get some fullsize mirrors to treat UK-M with more photos :whistling:


Lol !! And a better phone !! I phones are shiiiit cameras !!!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol !! And a better phone !! I phones are shiiiit cameras !!!!


What iphone you got? I have a 4s and my camera is pretty good i thought


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> What iphone you got? I have a 4s and my camera is pretty good i thought


I phone 4s!! It's wânk compared to my galaxy s2 that had all different shots and a self timer! Which in effect would be enter has this only has a capture button and that's it!!!

Poor focus meant I could hide my c section scar well tho


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Cookie-raider said:


> Lol !! And a better phone !! I phones are shiiiit cameras !!!!


If you want a good camera on a phone get the HTC one  . Keep up the good work cookie.

Also Jacko, your Mrs's has made great change!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

chelios said:


> If you want a good camera on a phone get the HTC one  . Keep up the good work cookie.
> 
> Also Jacko, your Mrs's has made great change!


Thanks @chelios


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> I phone 4s!! It's wânk compared to my galaxy s2 that had all different shots and a self timer! Which in effect would be enter has this only has a capture button and that's it!!!
> 
> Poor focus meant I could hide my c section scar well tho


I cant see no scars in those pics!

Self timer lol can imagine what sort of shots you were pulling off using that lol


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> I cant see no scars in those pics!
> 
> Self timer lol can imagine what sort of shots you were pulling off using that lol


The middle ones the worst for it I think!! However I am very proud of it I don't think much to showing it off

I can see it


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> The middle ones the worst for it I think!! However I am very proud of it I don't think much to showing it off
> 
> I can see it


Only very very faintly If you hadnt said I wouldnt have even noticed tbh


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Only very very faintly If you hadnt said I wouldnt have even noticed tbh


I can cos I know it's there!! :-/


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Cookie you look great, a noticable improvement in the last picture!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

lxm said:


> Cookie you look great, a noticable improvement in the last picture!


Cheers !!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> I can cos I know it's there!! :-/


All the best kids are from C sections lol

I was one too haha


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> All the best kids are from C sections lol
> 
> I was one too haha


Only one the other was natural!!

Two kids I don't think I look bad! Of I can say that without coming across as a big head


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cookie-raider said:


> Only one the other was natural!!
> 
> Two kids I don't think I look bad! Of I can say that without coming across as a big head


Great shape!


----------



## Cookie-raider (Mar 15, 2013)

Dizzee! said:


> Great shape!


Thank you


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dizzee! said:


> Thats quite a change in her mate! And thats been from eating over her maintenance? Ive always been told on here its all about cals so im getting confused a bit now lol


I imagine she was over maintenance for the first 6 weeks. Like i said we didn't count cals, macros were around 180-200 pro, 150ish carbs and 60ish fats i think off the top of my head, that was a while ago now though and my brain function is going lol. When we switched her to keto i worked out her cals but only because we went with a 30%pro and 70% fats split, still stayed above 1800ish on cals i think. it's come down now but wouldn't know what it is without working it out.


----------

